# Twitter is the new facebook. .



## JAM-EMT (Apr 3, 2009)

Just wondering....anyone here have Twitter? I've found alotta medics on here, just curious if any of you are 'Tweeting'.


----------



## Ms.Medic (Apr 3, 2009)

JAM-EMT said:


> Just wondering....anyone here have Twitter? I've found alotta medics on here, just curious if any of you are 'Tweeting'.



Try jems connect. Thats a good one too.


----------



## WarDance (Apr 3, 2009)

Twitter is the dumbest thing I've seen.  I will not be joining.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 3, 2009)

I did friendster, myspace and facebook.  I did more than enough social networking.


----------



## Ms.Medic (Apr 3, 2009)

WarDance said:


> Twitter is the dumbest thing I've seen.  I will not be joining.



It even sounds that way...


----------



## tydek07 (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a twitter account, but do not use it... I don't like it. Facebook, Myspace, and Forums are enough for me


----------



## flhtci01 (Apr 3, 2009)

I know enough Twits without twittering.


----------



## vquintessence (Apr 3, 2009)

This is the only site I need to make incriminating comments for my supervisors to be spying on... h34r:


----------



## Hopeless Romantic (May 1, 2009)

I have twitter...I guess I'm one of the few on here lol

follow me _*Please use PMs to share contact information*_


----------



## DV_EMT (May 1, 2009)

signed up to see what is was about...


and it is just dumb... i'll keep to my facebook


----------



## imurphy (May 1, 2009)

According to (somethign I read in a paper, or online, or on the Metro) 75% of people using twitter close their accounts, or become domant within a month!

I am one of those 75%!


----------



## JonTullos (May 1, 2009)

_*Please use PMs to share contact information*_

Guess I'm one of two or three.


----------



## HotelCo (May 2, 2009)

Facebook is more than enough for me.


----------



## phabib (May 2, 2009)

From what I've seen so far it's just the Status update section of Facebook. I think Facebook was feeling the heat so they changed it to "What's on your mind?" to have a more twitter-like feel.

If you have a lot of friends who follow it religiously then it could be very cool but I don't think I'm going to start from scratch and build up another friend list. It is being used in great ways to open up journalism these days. Being able to send in questions you want the reporter to ask on the fly is fairly innovative.


----------



## NolaRabbit (May 5, 2009)

I use Twitter. I'm surprised more folks on here don't! 

I'm not posting my Twitter name here, but I will respond to PM's.


----------



## Summit (May 5, 2009)

nuts to twitter


----------



## TraumaFX (May 9, 2009)

How about Facebook? It sounds like allot of you like it.  I just signed up a month ago, and so far it's been interesting. I'm still not sure about it. This forum is where I'd rather keep up with all of you. Maybe someone could start a thread for Facebook members so we could get together that way too.  I only have a few "friends" on Facebook now. Anyway, just a thought. 

Bob

PS: If anyone wants to become my "friend" on Facebook - my email is: _*Address removed.  Please use PMs.*_


----------



## JBK617 (May 9, 2009)

I use Twitter more for finding info out on current topics, lot's people have links to news articles or blogs.  Just another source of open source information

Just my 2¢


----------



## Chimpie (May 9, 2009)

I have a Twitter account but I don't post anything on it.  I basically use it as news feed.  I'm 'following' several media outlets and software companies to stay on top of updates and releases.

*Please note that per our Community Rules we do not allow contact information to be posted in threads.  This includes email address, phone numbers, myspace, facebook and twitter IDs, etc.*


----------



## TraumaFX (May 9, 2009)

....sorry about posting my email address in this thread. I didn't realize you couldn't do that - guess I should go back and re-read the rules!


----------



## nomofica (May 9, 2009)

imurphy said:


> According to (somethign I read in a paper, or online, or on the Metro) 75% of people using twitter close their accounts, or become domant within a month!
> 
> I am one of those 75%!



Likewise.


----------



## HotelCo (May 9, 2009)

I still don't understand the whole point of Twitter.


----------



## nomofica (May 10, 2009)

Neither do I; I suppose it's just another avenue for attention seekers to get everyone to, well, pay attention to them. It's just as annoying/pointless as the retards who stand in the background flailing their arms while a news personality is reporting from the streets, IMHO.


----------



## High Speed Chaser (May 10, 2009)

Twitter sounds totally useless to me. It's a good Idea for what Chimpie uses it for but other than that facebook is good enough for me.


----------

